# on the farm



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

A second trip to a friend's farm in north California. It was so beautiful. Kafka did so much better (like learning to leave chickens alone) and was also able to relax when we were inside. The last time we were there she would not calm down at all until we would sleep at night. Now she would relax in her cave bed and chew on a treat while we were having dinner. No nervous pacing and staring out of the window like last time. 
It is the most beautiful thing to see her run on those 100+ acres. So much fun to have her be roaming free while doing farm chores.
I hope you enjoy these pictures!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great shots and some nice country. Nothing like watching a Vizsla running through the green countryside to lift the spirits.

RBD


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes! Seeing her run and have fun all day made me so happy. It also made me a bit sad we we got back to the city again. She has a wonderful life with lots of off leash time and adventures but it is not the same as living on a farm. Maybe one day... 

Also, we did some target shooting and Kafka is not bothered at all by gun shots. When we let her go after shooting, she runs off trying to find something. I think that's amazing. Even though I've done some hunting training, I have never trained that a gun shot means that there is something out there to go retrieve. Even though we didn't shoot birds so there was nothing to retrieve she still seemed to have a lot of fun and I think she felt like she was part of it all. 

Here's another picture of Kafka contemplating life from a trailer and then when she saw a bird


----------

